# Key Posts



## Brendan Burgess

FAQ - Calculating the refund when a tracker is restored
					

Update 3rd January 2018. Different banks have different approaches.  This is how ptsb does it.  This has come up a few times, and it's hard for people to understand the process. If  they don't understand the process, it's difficult for them to be confident that the lender is doing it right...



					www.askaboutmoney.com
				




Your guide to trading up with a tracker mortgage

*What is a fair price for paying off a cheap tracker early?*

Has anyone lost their tracker through renting out their home? 

Success Partner and I separated - I kept the tracker mortgage

Are lenders giving discounts for the early repayment of tracker mortgages?

BoI want me to give up tracker on RIP to extend interest only

The Ombudsman's comments on his approach to lost trackers

Ombudsman's decisions on trackers

Success Bank of Ireland/ICS  puts 2,096 fixed rate customers back on trackers


----------

